# Make your own traps



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

Who here makes their own traps?

I made a few, but they never work very well. Im trying to catch rabit, turkey, and wolf. I need these to be live traps.

Can someone post some ways to make some llive traps?
Thanks.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok the rabbit is the only thing that is legal and the wolf might be later in the year but not now odds are you wont catch him in a live trap if it is legal. as for the turkey that is illegal .where are you from?


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

Im from NH. I mean for making the traps nowm so they are ready for when the season hits.


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

it may sound kinda childesh but 1 way i found to catch rabbit that works pretty good is to get a laundry basket and prop it up with 2 y shaped sticks with clear fishing line stretching from one stick to the other and put some vegtables in the center. the rabbits around my house are usually pretty calm when they get trapped bt if there not and they try to get out just tape a weight to the top of the basket


----------

